# Do rats need to be reintroduced after a separation?



## Skynub (Jun 28, 2017)

My rat, Meatball, had surgery to get a tumor removed and, -at the vet's suggestion- she has been separated from her companion for the time being to recover. How I have them separated is that I blocked off one of the entrances to + removed the ladder of one of the critter nation entrances (Dumpling getting two tiers, Meatball getting one simple tier w places to hide + rest) so they can almost definitely smell each other// They were very closely bonded before this + my heart breaks that I have to separate them but it's all for the health of Meatball so it's worth it <3 They're both female so I know that they should have a little less aggression -at the least they'll be separated for 3 days, + the most, 10 (we'll see + follow what the vet says)// Would they need a reintroduction after this or would they recognize each other and be immediately excited? I plan -just to be safe- to completely scrub down + reorganize their cage before letting them go in together just as a safety measure but should I be more cautious? Thank you for any answers :>


----------



## Skynub (Jun 28, 2017)

Uh for whatever reason my post got cut off// More info that was for some reason cut: They should only be separated 3-10 days, they were very closely bonded before, I plan to completely scrub + reorganize their cage before letting them together to be safe but should I be a little more cautious and introduce them slower? They had never been excessively territorial (or at all really) + they're both female //


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

There shouldn't be a problem at all, to be honest. In fact, they will most likely be happy to see each other again. Do supervise them for the first few minutes, but I'd say no special introductions will be necessary.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I had an issue with this earlier in the year because I was a bit worried when I put my girls back together. You shouldn't have a problem reintroducing them. I suggest as a precaution to intro them in a neutral area first to see how they are with each other. They may squabble, but that's just them reestablishing their hierarchy.


----------



## remiharley+5 (Oct 24, 2017)

With mine i still got them all out together in the evenings as usual I just kept a close eye on them incase any became interested in her wound site , once it was time to put them all back in together i scrubbed the cage clean n just bunged them all back in n put some of their favorite treats in the cage so they were more focused on the food then having their sister back after 2 weeks away 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------

